# Green Russian Muffin Fuzz



## nichgriff (Nov 24, 2020)

Hello all!

I'm building the Green Russian Muffin Fuzz and have heard mixed things on which potentiometers to use... the docs just say 100K but doesn't specify from there. I read to use A100K for volume and B100K for the other two. Does it matter? What impact would it have? 

Thanks!


----------



## spi (Nov 24, 2020)

Either give you the same range.  Whether its log or not will control how quickly it sweeps through the range as perceived by your ears, and impact the usability of pot--if you use a different kind than recommended, you may find the useful part of range is bunched up in one section of the knob rotation, and harder to fine tune.

For things like volume, usually log works because that's also how our ears perceive the loudness, but in some cases a linear pot may be preferred anyway because of the way the circuit works.  

When I built a muff, I used A100Ks for fuzz and volume, and B100k for tone.


----------



## BurntFingers (Nov 24, 2020)

Ehx use a b100 for everything for better or worse. Easier to manufacture at a mass scale if you don't have to change things.

But general consensus is A for volume, B for everything else.


----------



## Chas Grant (Nov 24, 2020)

Check out Kit Rae's page on the Big Muff, there is more info than you could want on the circuit.  About 3/4 of the way down on the replacement page he writes about the pots, even addressing the Russian Muff's

http://www.kitrae.net/music/big_muff_guts.html#ReplacementParts


----------



## nichgriff (Nov 24, 2020)

This is all super helpful - thanks! 

I think I'm going to go A100k for volume and the other two B100k.


----------



## nichgriff (Nov 24, 2020)

Okay - this is probably the dumbest question ever posted on this forum...

Which pot is which on the muffin fuzz?? 

It appears to be (looking at pedal as if it were done) - top left is volume, top right is sustain, bottom is tone but I'm too new at this. How can I tell for sure besides tracing path with the schematic? 

Thanks for putting up with all my dumb questions!


----------



## Barry (Nov 24, 2020)

Volume              Sustain

               Tone

Looking at the face of the pedal, why tone didn't come out centered is beyond me


----------

